# Bolivar Event at LJ's- Nov. 18th!



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Hey guys,

I just got the lowdown from my boss Vic. We are having a Bolivar event at the shop on Nov. 18th. The dudes are sending us a ton of stuff for the event, so this one will be a great one! Set some time aside guys, I personally plan on picking up some special porto for the event. Any questions feel free to PM for directions or details.

See you there! :al 

Andrew


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

What time?


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Neuromancer said:


> What time?


Ooops! The date is Friday: November 18th from 5pm to 9pm. The 9pm is pretty flexible as well so don't think that once 9pm hits we are shutting it all down! It's gonna be seriously fun! I hope Nelson shows up so Ron can get him drunk again!

hahaha!

Andrew


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

I am away on business the week of the 14th. but get back that Friday.
Just don't know how early yet.

Two in a row in South Florida, back to back weeks?
Black lungs here we come?

Where is LJ's? Is that W. Palm?


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

LJ's is in Royal Palm Beach


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

WOOHOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Double Herfin!!!!!!!!!!!! I guess I'll be there....Someone has to pass out drinks (Hint, Hint). Oh, and for the record, it doesn't matter if you sit near me....I'll find ya anyway :r 

Ron


----------



## knuckles (Mar 24, 2005)

Bolivar's, LJ's, event, herf, port wine, BOTL's....

...you guys are speaking my language. Count me in!


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

I'll go if Andrew promises to do his dance!


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Nely said:


> I'll go if Andrew promises to do his dance!


No way, I'm white.......i can't dance! :tg

ATL


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

ATLHARP said:


> No way, I'm white.......i can't dance! :tg
> 
> ATL


Exactly!


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Nely said:


> I'll go if Andrew promises to do his dance!





ATLHARP said:


> No way, I'm white.......i can't dance! :tg
> 
> ATL


Bet he'll do it if I bribe him with a stick that has the initals MC #2!!!!!!!

Ron


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Nely said:


> I'll go if Andrew promises to do his dance!


Ha Ha Ha!!!!!! I have the bait dangling in front of Andrew now!!!!! If he takes it I guess I'll see you at this one too!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ron


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

Ron1YY said:


> Ha Ha Ha!!!!!! I have the bait dangling in front of Andrew now!!!!! If he takes it I guess I'll see you at this one too!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Ron


Hell no! he's gotta do it in front of me/us. Or else it don't count!


----------



## knuckles (Mar 24, 2005)

Thought i'd bump this thread back up since this event is fast approaching!


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Right on!

The bolivar event is just around the corner (Nov. 18th,this friday!). The event starts around 5pm and shuts down when Ron stumbles out! So all you Gorillas I hope to see here. Bolivar hooked us up seriously too for the event, so there will be some real nice stuff for the raffle. Guys do not miss this one! This is gonna be seriously fun!


See ya there, :al 

Andrew


----------



## knuckles (Mar 24, 2005)

Tomorrow!


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Bump cause it's today!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## knuckles (Mar 24, 2005)

Just got back home and got the new router hooked up. Great time at LJ's (as always). I got a couple of pics, but right now I need some sleep so I'll post 'em later.


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

And a good time was had by all... :al :w ...Vic is also a great host...glad I made it...and woo, that tequila Ron drinks...ahhh, smooth....


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Neuromancer said:


> And a good time was had by all... :al :w ...Vic is also a great host...glad I made it...and woo, that tequila Ron drinks...ahhh, smooth....


I guess I missed a great "URGOOD?" event?


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

Blueface said:


> I guess I missed a great "URGOOD?" event?


Yep...you snooze, you loose... :s


----------



## knuckles (Mar 24, 2005)

Pictures!

*Ron's into the Tequila again!*

*And here's a picture of the gorillas...*

Thats knuckles, Neuromancer, ATLHARP, Ron1YY, and Nely. Notice the very cool Bolivar hats Neuromancer and I are wearing. I think everyone got one of these at the herf. Vic had one of his world-famous raffles again. A beautiful Bolivar humidor was given away as well as a cigar press loaded with cigars, a ton of Bolivar cigars and cutters, and I won a very nice Colibri lighter.

I know, you're asking "Where's Nely? I don't see him" 
He's on Ron1YY's cell phone. If you look real hard you can I think you can see puffs of smoke coming out of it.


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

:r Looks like another great herf.


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

Great pics, Marty... 

There's another thread here somewhere about us herfing again in December sometime...check it out...


----------



## knuckles (Mar 24, 2005)

Neuromancer said:


> There's another thread here somewhere about us herfing again in December sometime...check it out...


Yeah, i've been keeping an eye on it. December is a rough month; seems like we have something planed every weekend that month (company Christmas parties, our own Christmas party, some friends of our's Christmas party, party, party, party...)

If I can swing it, i'll be there!


----------

